# Please help me find out what is wrong with my fish!



## TheEpicShad0w (Apr 7, 2015)

My fish has been acting really strange lately and i dont know what to do about him. His color got significantly darker and he seems to be off balance alot. He also doesnt eat like he used to and sometimes bumps into the glass. I'm really worried and i hope someone could help me figure out whats wrong. I posted a video on youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNUfMnB7Bw8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I see an unhappy, uncomfortable fish, but no obvious disease signs. I'd start with clean water and salt, try feeding a few peas (cooked, skinned, chopped) and keep a close watch. What sort of cichlid is he?


----------



## TheEpicShad0w (Apr 7, 2015)

Well he is a Blue Tilapia, however he is not the only fish in the tank. The tank is 150 gallons and there are other cichlids in there that all seem to be doing fine; he is the only one that looks like he is having problems. I'll try feeding him peas and see what happens.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Why in the heck did you raise the pH to 8.2, and why did you do it that fast? I don't know if that's the root cause of the problems, but it sure isn't helping. pH shock is never a good thing, and the effects can last a long time. Don't change it back, though.


----------



## TheEpicShad0w (Apr 7, 2015)

Well for cichlids the recommended pH is supposed to be 8.2 and what i put in didnt raise it all at once. He was acting this way before so thats why i decided to bring the pH up a bit and see if that helps. There are also other fish in the tank and they are all acting normal; its only this one thats been acting strange


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Not all cichlids. That's a good pH for Lake Tanganyika or Malawi, but a bit high for the rest, esp. a riverine fish.


----------



## TheEpicShad0w (Apr 7, 2015)

Well right now the pH is about 8.0 is that too much? And heres and update video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y662QCgSdV8 Hes still kinda dark but at least hes not sitting in the corner for now. Maybe the pH change actually helped a bit.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Most of the time, the actual pH isn't as important as the stability of that pH. Sometimes it's very important, sure, but usually it doesn't matter that much.

Ok... yes. He does look much better!  I can see that most of the fish in that tank are mbuna type fish which like the high pH, too, so raising it was good.

All in all, I'd wait and see if his condition continues to improve before doing any more meddling.


----------



## TheEpicShad0w (Apr 7, 2015)

Well thank you guys for replying I really appreciate it!


----------

